# more 125g pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

View attachment 77521

View attachment 77522

View attachment 77523

View attachment 77524

View attachment 77525


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

:nod: all the pics look amazing but the first and the last one they jus KICK ASS!!!







by the way...whats the last thing???


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

the last is an aquatic vagina..

jk, its a plate coral eating a piece of krill.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

oh yes, an aquatic vagina. they are tricky to keep and once a month, for 4-7 days they bleed..... really wrecks the water quality. nice pics!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, thats why i run a diotom filter from the 20th to the 27th of each month.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like you have came along way there illnino. Good job there.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing set up man, could u provide us with some specs like what kind of substrate and what youre using for filtration??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

125g wide. 72"long 24" wide 17" tall.

running two 250w metal halides. hamilton 14k bulbs
my filtration is done by my 55g sump/refug. it has a 5g bioball chamber, a 3' refug area and then runs through mechamical media.

70 lbs base rock, 90 lbs live rock.

sand is regular fine silica sand from home depot.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup, like it alot can u take some full tank shots.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I heard silicia sand is bad for salt water tanks...


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

cool!..


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, silica sand isnt bad. ive researched a lot and found nothing about it being proven bad. no algae outbreaks for me yet.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Silica sand is not the place to keep sand living organisms. Although you might get away with using it, Its still not the best looking substrate.


----------

